# NANJING | Vertical Forest | 200m | T/O



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Architect: Stefano Boeri 
Many renders here:








南京垂直森林 | Stefano Boeri Architetti


基地位于南京浦口区明发财富中心。项目旨在将米兰垂直森林的理念完全引入两栋 …




www.stefanoboeriarchitetti.cn










长树的建筑：亚洲第一座“垂直森林”将在南京落成_居家_主妇网


BBC地球脉动第二季最后一集，揭示了为什么让野生动物进入我们的城市会是一个健康城市的秘诀。




www.onwomen.net














By 479498181


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@IThomas, nanjing has already a boscon verticale milan 2.0  
















Bosco Verticale | MILAN | 116 m | 27 fl | 78 m | 18 fl


Architect: Stefano Boeri Architetti Vertical Forest is a model for a sustainable residential building, a project for metropolitan reforestation that contributes to the regeneration of the environment and urban biodiversity without the implication of expanding the city upon the territory. It is...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Zaz965 said:


> @IThomas, nanjing has already a boscon verticale milan 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I know  Architect Stefano Boeri is realizing various "Vertical Forest" buildings around the world.
Among his recent projects, there are also those in the Netherlands and Albania.

Here is a recent pic of the Milanese one:


IThomas said:


> Oleksii Drozdov


And another one will likely be built in the same area:


> MILAN | Botanica - P39 - Greenhouse | 110m | 97m | 27m | Pro
> 
> 
> The regeneration of Pirelli 39 site: Botanica - P39 - Greenhouse Stefano Boeri Architects; Diller, Scofidio + Renfro; Gross Max; Laura Gatti; Nigel Dunnett; ARUP; Systematica; GAD; Studio Mistretta *** The team composed of Stefano Boeri Architects and Diller Scofidio+Renfro won the...
> ...


----------

